# Just Starting Our Adoption Journey



## karenh

DH and I have been trying to start a family for 6 1/2 year. We are really excited to start the adoption process. I was hoping there were some of you out there whom I could be buddies with. Everyone please feel free to check out and follow my blog! https://jkhadoption.wordress.com


----------



## aintlifegrand

Hello! My husband and I are doing domestic infant adoption, we are in month 4 of waiting for "the call". What kind of adoption are you doing?


----------



## karenh

That is the hardest part for me, just waiting. I hope you don't have to wait very long. We are getting ready to apply to an agency to adopt internatinal from Ethiopia. We have narrowed it down to two agencies. We hope to apply in the next few month.


----------



## karenh

aintlifegrand said:


> Hello! My husband and I are doing domestic infant adoption, we are in month 4 of waiting for "the call". What kind of adoption are you doing?

So the countries we were looking into aren't an option. You can read all about it on my blog. We are now probably going to to domestic infant adoption. We are trying to raise the money. How are you doing?


----------



## moose31

:hi: my husband and I have just begun researching adoption options, we are pretty confident we will attempt a domestic infant adoption, I just received the massive amount of paper work from Catholic Charities. We are excited ! stalking this thread! good luck in your journey!:hugs:


----------



## karenh

moose31 said:


> :hi: my husband and I have just begun researching adoption options, we are pretty confident we will attempt a domestic infant adoption, I just received the massive amount of paper work from Catholic Charities. We are excited ! stalking this thread! good luck in your journey!:hugs:

We have been looking into Catholic Charities as well! What kind of paper work did you get? I am excited for you! Don't just stalk, lets be chat buddies. Help eachother along this rough path.


----------



## moose31

I have a friend who was adopted through Catholic Charities and his family says it was a very positive experience! The packet we received included background check forms, health physical form/mental health check up to be filled out by MD, Personal/ Financial information form, a list of fees and seminars, it also asks that each adoptive parent writes an essay about their families/interests/hobbies/ why they want to adopt a child and include a photo for your profile. 
they also included a list of other resources for different types of adoptions.
For the Infant adoption Program the requirements are : Married Minimum of 3 years, practicing Catholics (valid marriage in the church), residents of the state you are applying in, age limit of 45 at time of placement. 
We meet all those minimum requirements except length of marriage , we will be married 3 yrs this coming September so we'll submit after that. ( Although we've been together for 11 years ) 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## karenh

moose31 said:


> I have a friend who was adopted through Catholic Charities and his family says it was a very positive experience! The packet we received included background check forms, health physical form/mental health check up to be filled out by MD, Personal/ Financial information form, a list of fees and seminars, it also asks that each adoptive parent writes an essay about their families/interests/hobbies/ why they want to adopt a child and include a photo for your profile.
> they also included a list of other resources for different types of adoptions.
> For the Infant adoption Program the requirements are : Married Minimum of 3 years, practicing Catholics (valid marriage in the church), residents of the state you are applying in, age limit of 45 at time of placement.
> We meet all those minimum requirements except length of marriage , we will be married 3 yrs this coming September so we'll submit after that. ( Although we've been together for 11 years )
> :hugs::hugs:

Did you get all that after you submitted and application and application fee? We meet all those requirements except we aren't catholic. I have a friend who is also of my faith and not catholic and I thought she was going thorough them and it didn't matter if you were catholic or not. Hmm... something to look into. Thanks! Good luck with all that paperwork.


----------



## moose31

no we didn't have to pay anything to receive the packet , but a application fee is due when we submit it. 
I am not sure if the requirements are different state to state , I live in NH ( so going through NH catholic charities) and it specifically say must be a catholic in good standing with church (ie rec'd sacraments) to apply to the INFANT adoption program, the other adoption options did not have that requirement ? not sure why?


----------



## karenh

moose31 said:


> no we didn't have to pay anything to receive the packet , but a application fee is due when we submit it.
> I am not sure if the requirements are different state to state , I live in NH ( so going through NH catholic charities) and it specifically say must be a catholic in good standing with church (ie rec'd sacraments) to apply to the INFANT adoption program, the other adoption options did not have that requirement ? not sure why?

I will have to keep looking into it. Thanks!


----------



## aintlifegrand

We're going through a large national agency, PM if you want some info. The process went exactly like this:
September 1st-Adoption Decision

September 25th-Signed with Agency

October 2nd-APQ finished

November 12th-Home Study #1

November 27th- Home Study #2

December 26th-Home Study Approved

January 16th-Forms are done

January 29th-Activated 

-The rest has been the wait, which sucks!!!!


----------



## karenh

aintlifegrand said:


> We're going through a large national agency, PM if you want some info. The process went exactly like this:
> September 1st-Adoption Decision
> 
> September 25th-Signed with Agency
> 
> October 2nd-APQ finished
> 
> November 12th-Home Study #1
> 
> November 27th- Home Study #2
> 
> December 26th-Home Study Approved
> 
> January 16th-Forms are done
> 
> January 29th-Activated
> 
> -The rest has been the wait, which sucks!!!!

The wait really is the worst part. I am so sorry it is taking so long. Did they give you an estimate time frame?


----------



## karenh

We have finaly picked an agency to do domestic infant adoption with! Our orientation meeting is next Friday. I can't wait!


----------

